# New Scherzo version of my first piano sonata



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I did a lot of rewriting on the 3th movement of my first piano sonata, the Scherzo. I wrote a calmer middle section and added a coda next to some other beauty editing.

I added the score with this post, and here is the link to the mp3 file:

Scherzo

love to hear comments again!

greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## JohnM

Andre, that's lovely. Thank you so much for sharing that with us!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks John!

André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André ...

Great scoring as usual ... nice revisions, wonderfully instrumented. Appreciate your sharing these with the community here. 

Kh


----------

